# Itchy scalp



## cherish (May 8, 2005)

Hi Maz

Wondered if you could help me again - feel like I am falling apart at the moment!

A good few years back I started to get a rash on my arms, Dr wasn't sure what it was - thought it might be stress related, eczema maybe, but not really sure.  Anyway, I try and moisturise it as much as I can and it helps.

A couple of years after that I started to get a similar rash near my ears, in my ears and also started with a very flaky scalp.  The Dr prescribed me some steroid cream, but I wasn't keen on using it, so he prescribed me some alphoysol shampoo and I found that really helped my scalp if I used it for a few days and then every so often - great result!

During IVF treatment I have been on steroids to support the pregnancy and all the rashes went and my scalp was all clear, however, now I have weaned off the steroids, it has all come back again.  I can try and live with the rash on my arms and around my ears - not that noticeable, but what is a problem is the itchy, flaky scalp.  I am very conscious of it and it seems to be getting worse.  

Can I use the alphoysol shampoo?  It does have coal tar in it?  If I can't (and I would rather err on the side of caution) is there something else I can use that will help?  I am not sure if regular dandruff shampoos will help as I am not convinced it is dandruff.  

Any advice would be great.  I am 18 weeks pregnant.

Thanks ever so.
Cherish
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Cherish,

Congrats on being 18 weeks already   

Now that you're past first tri you should be okay to use the shampoo but if problem is getting worse then I'd be inclined to go back to GP to get it checked out. Pattern of the rash sounds like it could be dermatitis? Would explain why it responded to steroids when you were on them in early pregnancy. Might be worth tyring a mild steroid cream and scalp lotion again now.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## cherish (May 8, 2005)

Hi Maz

I know - I still can't believe that we are finally pregnant let alone 18 weeks pregnant!  

I've made an appointment with my lovely GP on Monday - as you said best to get it checked out and I'll let you know what he thinks.  It's just a minefield isn't it when you are pregnant.  Your advice really helps though - thanks again.

Cherish.
x


----------

